# Sublimating on colored koozies



## snfaspeciality (Aug 21, 2019)

So far we have have sublimated on cups which have turned out great. Now we want to try koozies. We have seen you can sublimate on white. But, how about colored Koozies? Also, what material is the best to use for koozies. We would also like to do designs on colored Koozies. Or, do you use a different process for them.

Thank
Diana


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Koozies are typically just neoprene. You can print on colors as long as your design is darker than the background. Depending on the fabric colors will shift and start to take properties of the background. Simple example - yellow background. If your design was blue the blue once printed would start to shift to green. There are a limited amount of fabrics that are certified dye sublimation. This simply means that shifting explained will not happen or happens at a greatly reduced amount. Vapor Apparel sells dye sub certified shirts as an example.


----------



## snfaspeciality (Aug 21, 2019)

How would you print a lighter color on a darker color. Such as white on black. Or, would a different process work better.

Thank
Diana


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

snfaspeciality said:


> How would you print a lighter color on a darker color. Such as white on black. Or, would a different process work better.



The only way to print lighter or white designs on a darker colored koozie is to start with a white koozie and use whatever desired darker color ink as your background. You could try this with a finished koozie but will probably end up with voids. Best to use the 'cut & sew' method where you print on flat material that is then sewn into a completed koozie.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Just as an FYI from years of starting in desktop market and moving to cut and sew there are just something not worth making due to cost, time, competition and Koozies, at least for us, were one of those things. I have not really seen a professional koozie made via dye sub. As Splathead pointed out to get a true professional print you need to buy blanks and then sew after printing. Even at that the heat really seems to take the neoprene and make it very thin compared to Koozies that are screened upon. The time to create a Koozie and the cost to sew only to have a thin Koozie is not worth it especially when someone can go on line and buy them cheaper then you can make them.


----------

